# Phone won't let me download!



## Parrot (Feb 27, 2012)

Found an app I wanted to get on the Google Play store. It's 37mb:










I got told that I couldn't download it because my phone doesn't have enough space:










I checked, and I should have plenty of space for the download:










What could be going on here? How can I fix this?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, check where you are downloading to, if the phone then it may have a set amount of space it needs and will not accept any download that would surpass it, try changing the download to your SD card.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 27, 2012)

I've already set my SD card as the default write disk. Is there some other setting somewhere for a default download location? If so, please tell me where it is because I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well I can' do that, 1 no idea what phone you have.
And 2 no idea what browser your using, for instance Firefox would use the default download folder.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 27, 2012)

This has nothing to do with a browser - I said in my original post that I'm using the Google Play Store.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

And I used the abbreviated term IE it was merely an example of what could be happening with the download, going to the default folder.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 27, 2012)

I just verified that the Amazon App Store works fine, so it looks like this is a problem with the Google Play Store, but I can't find any settings that would help me with this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe it goes to the default, this might be of help How to Install Android Apps to the SD Card by Default & Move Almost Any App to the SD Card


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

They have a support email. I'd ask them to see if they have this issue reported.


----------



## CharisVera41 (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know reason behind this but have cure just start download, minimize then remove play store from recent used apps. will Work definitely and let me know after it.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't understand. What do you mean by "have cure just start download?" - what's cure?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Parrot said:


> I don't understand. What do you mean by "have cure just start download?" - what's cure?


He means "....I have the cure. Just start download...."

Don't know if his suggestion will work. If not, see the other replies.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I think if you update to KitKat from previous version. You won't be able to save directly to micro SD card on your device.


----------

